

Code for sale - HN_DailyReader

Where can I find scripts/software components for a variety of languages and frameworks I can purchase?  I am a software developer but I often have too much on my plate.  Thanks in advance.
======
alexwolfe
Code Canyon is a marketplace for that: <http://codecanyon.net>

------
HN_DailyReader
Yes, I am aware of Code Canyon. Are there any similar sites?

